# Suspension Lift and plow



## Greenwalt (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, I have been pushing for tne years on a quad and have been throwing around the idea of putting a blade on my truck for about three now, and after last season I am ready to upgrade. I have a 94 K2500 with a six inch suspension lift, and have been told by mulitple shops in the area that has to come off before a blade can go on. Personally I think that is bs, I have seen many trucks lifted, and with blades on them. My question is, what do I need to change to have it function right, ie mount correctly and have the correct angle. Any insight, pictures or people that have done it would be much appreciated.


----------



## seeyaa (Jan 27, 2008)

Well you are right, that is bs. I have a lift 06 Duramax and have a Snoway plow. It has an adjustable mount. The blade angle might be off a little bit and the cutting edge might wear a bit, but I find it plows better then my Z71 with no lift. By the way, the Z71 also had a Snoway plow. I think Snoway makes an awesome plow. Bought 2 of them in 4 years. For 2 different vehicles.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

It canbe done. What you need to do is modify the mount for the plow. Basically, you will need to add length to the mount to get it to drop down to a factory height, or setting, as if the truck were not lifted. Make sence? You'll be making drop down brackets. Theres a guy in my area that has done this to his truck. I am not sure what kind of plow you are looking for, but the way the boss snow plows mounts are configured, and what not there easier to add lenght to. Hope this makes sence.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

That is not necessarily BS. We have had 2 guys come in in the past year with 6" lifts on their trucks and haven't been able to put plows on them. Not because it CANT be done, but more for liability reasons and the cost of modifications. One guy had a plow on his truck and THEN took the truck to have a lift kit put on it. When they put the lift on the truck, they removed the support brackets for undercarriage. There was no way the support brackets could be put back on without some major modifications. There are some lift kits out there that just will not allow you to put a plow properly on the truck.

In some cases, there is not an interference problem and simply extending the side plates to get the undercarriage down to the proper factory setting is all it takes.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

Greenwalt;569525 said:


> Well, I have been pushing for tne years on a quad and have been throwing around the idea of putting a blade on my truck for about three now, and after last season I am ready to upgrade. I have a 94 K2500 with a six inch suspension lift, and have been told by mulitple shops in the area that has to come off before a blade can go on. Personally I think that is bs, I have seen many trucks lifted, and with blades on them. My question is, what do I need to change to have it function right, ie mount correctly and have the correct angle. Any insight, pictures or people that have done it would be much appreciated.


the reason you cant put a plow on a truck w/ a lift is when you put the blade on the ground and angle it the blade will lift up on one corner. you can modify the mount but it wond be very strong in a nice heavy snow storm you will break that mount it will just fold under


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

nbenallo33;569585 said:


> the reason you cant put a plow on a truck w/ a lift is when you put the blade on the ground and angle it the blade will lift up on one corner. you can modify the mount but it wond be very strong in a nice heavy snow storm you will break that mount it will just fold under


You can fab up the mount to be plenty strong, it's the rest of the truck when lifted that I would worry about.. I'm sure SnoFarmer will chime in and help you out. LOL


----------



## Greenwalt (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok, so it sounds like I need to make drop brackets for the mount. I'm assuming snofarmer has done this a time or two?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Greenwalt;570150 said:


> Ok, so it sounds like I need to make drop brackets for the mount.


No you need to lose the lift kit or find another truck. Is it a work truck or a toy? if it's a toy get a work truck, if it's a work truck, lose the lift, the 41s and all the play stuff.

You can modify a mount but you will abuse the hell out of the truck, have poor visibility, and maneuverability and basically have a inefficient piece of equipment. But it can be done.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

What size tire you running? 

And what type and size of plow do you plan to run?

Getting the plow to work is no problem...getting someone to carry the liability to modify the mount and keeping the truck alive are the major factors.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

B&B;570194 said:


> Getting the plow to work is no problem...
> 
> But not cheap
> 
> ...


If you consider the quality of the work to be secondary, even if you foot the bill and can find someone to modify and support, it's tough to plow what you can't see.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;570196 said:


> If you consider the quality of the work to be secondary, even if you foot the bill and can find someone to modify and support, it's tough to plow what you can't see.


Didn't ask price....

Maybe thats next..


----------



## Greenwalt (Dec 11, 2006)

The truck has 35's on it. I'm going to have to think this one over some more.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Greenwalt;570321 said:


> The truck has 35's on it. I'm going to have to think this one over some more.


35s, 41s what 's the difference still a poor choice of a plow tire


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

basher;570322 said:


> 35s, 41s what 's the difference still a poor choice of a plow tire


So 33's are far superior over 35's??


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

basher;570322 said:


> 35s, 41s what 's the difference still a poor choice of a plow tire


I totally agree on a poor choice for plow tires but there is a huge diff between a 35" tire and a 41 inch tire. If he put the stockers back on it wouldn't sit much higher then a Ford. I'm not saying plowing with a lift is the best idea but my 07 GM has a 6 " lift on it and 35 " tires and if I put the stockers back on it I wouldn 't even think twice about not plowing with it. That being said i have over 20 other peices of equipment to back this up, if it should break down. A truck you make your living with is better left stock, I'm still agreeing with Basher and B and B, just putting my $.02 in.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark13;570333 said:


> So 33's are far superior over 35's??


Yes, 35" tires are generally wider and float on the snow, you want a narrow tire that will get down to the ground for traction.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mark13;570333 said:


> So 33's are far superior over 35's??


Stock size rubber is the best choice. You don't want to float on the top. you need black top for traction. the larger the foot print the lower the lbs per sq inch loads on the tires leading to lower traction.

you should be running a high load rated tire, E rated at least, unusual (in my experience) to find in the larger tires in a "work truck" load rating, they tend to be load range D. Carrying a snowplow is tough on the sidewalls of the tire, the lighter load rate the tire the side walls start breaking down and the sooner it breaks down or wears out.

The more rubber on the road the more stress on the steering components. yes the weight's the same but the friction resistance is greatly increased. Plus you're increasing unsprung weight. Now you're adding additional stress to suspension components, ball joints, frame mounting points, all things you have already increased the stress on by adding the plow.

Add the fact that the drivetrain must work harder just to turn the wheels means you are also losing a portion of your usable power and increasing your fuel consummation.

But yes I would say 31s are superior 33s are superior to 35s for plow work, but stock sizes are best.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

You can get 35+" tires that are in the 10.5" wide area. They look like pizza cutter tires. My 285s are 11.5" wide or something along those lines.

I'm not saying its going to be a great plow truck but you can get larger tires that are still pretty thin. I'm probably going to lift my truck 4-5" and run 35s in the summer and narrow 33s or 35s in the winter.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mark13;570355 said:


> You can get 35+" tires that are in the 10.5" wide area. They look like pizza cutter tires. My 285s are 11.5" wide or something along those lines.
> 
> I'm not saying its going to be a great plow truck but you can get larger tires that are still pretty thin. I'm probably going to lift my truck 4-5" and run 35s in the summer and narrow 33s or 35s in the winter.


Addressing the width only deals with 2 of the issues, the weight of your footprint, and friction resistance

So I get the feeling you're not getting a new plow truck and turning your Chevy into a toy. Do you read the posts you don't participate in? Have you read any of the comments made in the numerous threads about plowing with a lifted truck? Have you read what JD DAVE said in this thread?

Lets look at what JD DAVE has to say, with editoral note



JD DAVE;570355 said:


> I'm not saying plowing with a lift is the best idea
> 
> it's not a good idea
> 
> ...


He just circles around the same point we all are. He HAS a lifted truck and thinks IF he put STOCK TIRES on it he COULD plow with it until IT BROKE, but He wouldn't even try it with-out changing the tires.

Do a search, Ask the guys who have posted about plowing with raised trucks how it's working out, but you can't justify it by getting skinny tires. Why buy them in the first place for God's sake? Profile?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

basher;570365 said:


> Addressing the width only deals with 2 of the issues, the weight of your footprint, and friction resistance
> 
> So I get the feeling you're not getting a new plow truck and turning your Chevy into a toy. Do you read the posts you don't participate in? Have you read any of the comments made in the numerous threads about plowing with a lifted truck? Have you read what JD DAVE said in this thread?
> 
> ...


LOL. Thanks basher. On a side note, I think 285's are even to big to plow with. I've tried them and I don't think they are very safe on the road in a snow storm or in a parking lot. I like my stock 245's for plowing on all our trucks. To add to Bashers comment. If I only had one truck to make my living off, it would be basically 100% stock, no power adders or anything. I have found that generally on anything I own, including farm equipment, stock is best and when something does break, the parts are easy to get. JMO


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

basher;570365 said:


> Addressing the width only deals with 2 of the issues, the weight of your footprint, and friction resistance
> 
> So I get the feeling you're not getting a new plow truck and turning your Chevy into a toy. Do you read the posts you don't participate in? Have you read any of the comments made in the numerous threads about plowing with a lifted truck? Have you read what JD DAVE said in this thread?
> 
> ...


Easy boy easy...

Yes, I've read the other posts.
Maybe I'm just stubborn or don't see the obvious, but with enough thought and trial and error why can't you plow with a lifted truck as well as you can with a totally stock truck? A stock truck you can just toss a plow on and do other minor things, a lifted truck will take a bit more work creating drop brackets,etc. But in the end its still the same idea. Up until this year my boss has almost always plowed with a lifted truck, they varied between trucks on 35" tires and 37" tires. Several other guys around here plow with lifted trucks. They modify thier mounts accordingly and if you plow sensibly and don't play bulldozer with the curbs,etc you should have no more issues then a stock height truck. Even if I lift my truck and run 35s it will be the same height as a ford or dodge with a leveling kit on it. We arn't talking about monster trucks with 40" plus tires that are mostly show trucks and impractical for most everything else.

As for tires, my truck came with 285s when I bought it. I plowed last winter with them and no positraction in the rear and didn't notice anytime when I wished I had my bosses f350 with the 245s and a posi. Sure, his truck could push more but its a bigger truck and he has a loaded vbox most of the time, I had my toolbox and about 500lbs over the axle so it's not a fair comparison as far as weight/ballast goes.

Maybe some of us can't have 2 trucks. Or maybe you have a lifted truck currenty and won't get beans for it if you sell it right now. If the pocket book can't afford another truck and plow you have to figure something out. Usually when you lift you have to modify the stock component mounting spots or cut/grind things that will not easily allow you to return the truck to near stock.

We all have our own opinions right?? Well yours is obviously different then mine and both of ours could be considered right and wrong. It's all about how much work you want to put into something to make it work right for what your doing with it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Mark13;570382 said:


> Easy boy easy...
> 
> Yes, I've read the other posts.
> Maybe I'm just stubborn or don't see the obvious, but with enough thought and trial and error why can't you plow with a lifted truck as well as you can with a totally stock truck? A stock truck you can just toss a plow on and do other minor things, a lifted truck will take a bit more work creating drop brackets,etc. But in the end its still the same idea. Up until this year my boss has almost always plowed with a lifted truck, they varied between trucks on 35" tires and 37" tires. Several other guys around here plow with lifted trucks. They modify thier mounts accordingly and if you plow sensibly and don't play bulldozer with the curbs,etc you should have no more issues then a stock height truck. Even if I lift my truck and run 35s it will be the same height as a ford or dodge with a leveling kit on it. We arn't talking about monster trucks with 40" plus tires that are mostly show trucks and impractical for most everything else.
> ...


Mark I believe Bashers posts was geared more toward the original thread starter not you specifically.
:salute:


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

...Just curious WHY would anyone lift a truck in the first place? Is it just a try to "look cool" ? Or is there some reason that I'm totally missing? Thanks.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

This thread has a lot of good points in it.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=45609


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

F250 Boss v;570392 said:


> ...Just curious WHY would anyone lift a truck in the first place? Is it just a try to "look cool" ? Or is there some reason that I'm totally missing? Thanks.


 I always wanted to do it when I was younger but since I had only one truck (my work truck) and not very much money I never did. Now being 35 and having the money I thought, what the hell. I don't really need leather, power windows or half the other crap on my truck but I still get that stuff too, my wife doesn't really think I need it either but what the hell and BTW it does look cool.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i'm perfectly content how my 04 2500 4x4 HD ram sits. i love the stock ride height. to me lifted truck are impratical. my truck is my work/DD/ and pov for hte fire house. lifted just does not go hand and hand with my life. only thing i would change is a levelin kit.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

So that's it! The "cool" look... Well, it's your money go for it, I guess. Everyone is certainly entitled to thier own opinion on how they look! Good luck to you!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I have nothing against lifted trucks. They suck as plow vehicles, they have horrible sight lines, are ungainly to manuver and eat up profits due to the extra cost of repair caused by the unnecessary abuse lift kits place on the vehicle.

i look at snow removal as a business and don't understand the concept of spending money to make my plow vehicle less capable of doing the job and more expensive to operate, maintain and repair.

I understand profiling (why I own a flashy red vintage Italian sportscar) but when it comes to work trucks appearances aren't as important to me as the bottom line.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

F250 Boss v;570410 said:


> So that's it! The "cool" look... Well, it's your money go for it, I guess. Everyone is certainly entitled to thier own opinion on how they look! Good luck to you!


Yes there are alot of trucks that are lifted for the "COOL" look but the point of lifting a truck is not to look cool, it is to improve the trucks off road capabilities, after all this is why lift kits were invented in the first place. To be able go where no stock truck can go, weather it be an old abanded logging road or the local mud bog, it's just another way to have fun.


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

I have a 4.5" lift on my 01 dodge diesel, which was already installed when I got it used. I then added a fisher plow which I then dropped the A frame 4.5". The truck does plow great BUT when the trip edge catches a curb or other obstruction the truck wants to lift up and over the plow. I also take my 315 75 16 tires off and run 235 85 16 on stock rims for plowing. This looks very stupid but they bite real hard and never left me stuck.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

OK, I get the off road thing... But lifting a truck that's used for plowing, simply does not seem to make sense, for all the many reasons that have already been listed. ...Have fun, -and stay safe...


----------



## Greenwalt (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm thinking no plow now...might try and find an older truck very cheap and making it a plow truck.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

basher;570456 said:


> I have nothing against lifted trucks.Except for the following: They suck as plow vehicles, they have horrible sight lines, are ungainly to manuver and eat up profits due to the extra cost of repair caused by the unnecessary abuse lift kits place on the vehicle.


Sorry, I couldn't resist.

Speaking from experience, I have plowed with lifted trucks, not outrageously tall but generally 4 inch suspension, some with a 2 or a 3 inch body lift as well. I used to run 35s for summer then 265s on stock steel wheels for winter. Got caught once in the springtime and had to plow with 35/12.50s, wasn't nearly as bad as I expected. I now run 255/85s (approx 33x9.5) year round. But I would certainly recommend against plowing with anything in 12.50 width, regardless of height.
I have installed a few lift kits, both suspension and body kits in my time, I fail to see how it is going to do all these terrible things to a truck. I happen to prefer the increased visibility sitting up higher gives me. Don't see how it would decrease visibility, unless you're talking about a monster truck that you can't see the ground 100 feet in front of you. Maneuvering is absolutely the same as a stock truck. Nothing ungainly about it. The wheels still turn all the way left and right. 
I've not ever had any extra cost of repair caused by unnecessary abuse a lift kit placed on it. A properly designed and installed lift kit does not change any steering geometry or suspension dynamics. The abuse you're thinking of is probably from when somebody abuses a lifted truck offroading and breaks it. As long as you correct your frontend geometry and driveline angles when you lift it, you aren't abusing anything. Pushing snow and hitting snowbanks abuses the truck.
Obviously a lifted truck needs to have the plow frame extended downward to get the blade back into it's normal range of motion, although I think a little higher than stock plowframe only helps with the angle of attack. Especially if you have a flat type of blade to begin with. Mine is a bit over the max Blizzard recommends, but it's also that much higher that I can stack. And if you are so tall you need to drop the plow frame, you really need it to be gussetted every which way to make sure it is strong enough. Just welding plates on to drop it will increase the leverage you can put on it, so you may very well run it over.
The extra cost IMO would be in the cost of the lift kit, cost of tires and wheels (preferably two sets if you want to do it right) little more fuel wasted depending on tire choice and gearing. But plowing snow hurts your mileage too, so that's not really the point.

My point is that lift kits alone don't abuse trucks. People abuse lifted trucks.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

JD Dave;570345 said:


> Yes, 35" tires are generally wider and float on the snow, you want a narrow tire that will get down to the ground for traction.


No, they are generally the exact same width as a 33. Notwithstanding that there are 33 and 35 inch tires in narrower widths available, but the norm is 12.50 wide. It's the same width regardless of how tall the tire is.
You are correct in saying a narrower tire gets better traction. Wide tires are made for flotation, which is not what you want for plowing.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Detroitdan;580515 said:


> No, they are generally the exact same width as a 33. Notwithstanding that there are 33 and 35 inch tires in narrower widths available, but the norm is 12.50 wide. It's the same width regardless of how tall the tire is.
> You are correct in saying a narrower tire gets better traction. Wide tires are made for flotation, which is not what you want for plowing.


Well a 285 75 16 is how tall, 33" and it's not nearly 12.5" wide. I have a new GMC with a 6 " lift and 35's, so I do know a little bit about lifts and if that was my only truck, that I made my living on, it wouln't have a lift.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

JD Dave;580526 said:


> Well a 285 75 16 is how tall, 33" and it's not nearly 12.5" wide. I have a new GMC with a 6 " lift and 35's, so I do know a little bit about lifts and if that was my only truck, that I made my living on, it wouln't have a lift.


I was referring to post #16, which was in response to post #14. I think that is what he meant.

My one ton is my only truck (usually), and I do everything with it. But, if it was lifted 6 inches riding on 35s I'd have to change to smaller tires for plowing. And two sets of 6 tires would be prohibitively expensive. Not to mention that little tires under a six inch lift looks ********.

I'm not disagreeing with everyone, I'm just trying to make a couple points. There has been two discussions going on at once here, one involving lifts and one involving tires. Yes, wide tires are worse for plowing. And yes, you can plow with a lifted truck. Ideally, I'd recommend staying with something less than a 6 inch suspension, and definitely run some stock wheels and 265-285 range for winter.


----------

